# Compiler un soft pour X11 lorsque l'on possède les codes sources ?



## overmac (14 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelque'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment compiler un programme pour qu'il fonctionne sous X11 lorsque l'on possède les codes sources du programme ?

Le programme se nomme Kicad et permet de faire du CAO en électronique et de la modélisation 3D de la carte. Il tourne sous Windows et Linux mais pas sous Mac OS X.

Les codes sources sont disponible ici et là.

Bon en lisant le how-to-build-kicad.txt, et d'après ce que l'on peut comprendre, il faudrait utiliser wxwidgets : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wxwindows/wxMac-2.5.4.tar.gz

Mais après je ne sais pas du tout comment procéder.

Si un bidouilleur pouvait m'expliquer la marche à suivre, j'en serais ravi&#8230;

D'avance merci&#8230;


----------



## macaml (14 Mars 2005)

d'abord il faut que tu installer les dev tools (normalement le packages est dans /Applications). Ensuite tu peux installer X11 (celui d'apple est mieux). Enfin, il faut
installer fink.
Dans fink Commander tu installer "gtk+2 dev" (ça devrait suffire) et wxmac (les deux), ça t'installera wxwidgets en natif macosx. attention c'est (très) long, et il
faut une bonne connexion ADSL.

Enfin, dans le répertoire kicad-dev tu lance make -f makefile.gtk.
là aussi c'est très très long (à mon avis 2 bonnes heures au rythme où ça va).

ça devrait etre OK.

ps: sur ma config ça a l'air de compiler bien, mais sur la tienne ça peut être un
peu différent. Si la compil s'arrête n'hésite pas à poster l'erreur.


----------



## macaml (14 Mars 2005)

en fait c'est pas si facile. comme le script est statique il faut changé
un maximum, de variables d'environnements. De plus, il doit falloir,
utiliser en effet la version X11. dans ce cas il faut la compiler à la
main. C'est faisable mais pas si facile que ça. je crois qu'il faudrait
que tu demande au développeur de s'en charger (il connait bien son soft,
et à grenoble on a des mac ).
En gros il faut revoir le processus de compilation pour l'adapter à macosx.

ps: pour gtk tu est quasi obligé de passer quand même par fink.

a+


----------

